# Bris, Metitsa & Herpes



## Nathan1097

Here's a link talking about what I mentioned- Herpes risk from this practice.

http://health.discovery.com/news/hea...d=520392&tid=4


----------



## jessjgh1

Just heard this in the religious thread, which I had not heard. I woulda thought Tony would ahve been all over this one- for those of you who know who Tony is:

The mohel tested neg. for herpes and was cleared.

Has anyone else heard that? Just wanted to get an update.

BTW, the above link was not working for me- I'd like to read that info.

Thanks,

Jessica


----------



## Daisyuk

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/114/2/e259
"Neonatal Genital Herpes Simplex Virus Type 1 Infection After Jewish Ritual Circumcision: Modern Medicine and Religious Tradition"

I don't know if that's of interest to anyone, but the problem is well known and has been documented.


----------



## Frankly Speaking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1*
Just heard this in the religious thread, which I had not heard. I woulda thought Tony would ahve been all over this one- for those of you who know who Tony is:

Is it the same Tony that is a moderator on a circumcision support board at another site?

Quote:

The mohel tested neg. for herpes and was cleared.
I had read that Mayor Bloomberg had dropped charges against the mohel and had turned it over a rabbinical court but not that he had tested negative for HSV1. Do you have a source for that?

Frank


----------



## jessjgh1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Is it the same Tony that is a moderator on a circumcision support board at another site?

Yeah, I'm just surprised if this is true that he wouldnt' have posted it up and down and sideways over there.

Quote:

I had read that Mayor Bloomberg had dropped charges against the mohel and had turned it over a rabbinical court but not that he had tested negative for HSV1. Do you have a source for that?
I don't have a source, but I thought I'd check here first. I'll have to ask for the source on the spirituality circ thread (Emily, Queen of the Pride's post got moved over there) - I just am sure that will not go over very well. I'll try to do some more searching first but if I don't find it, I'll ask for a source.

Jessica


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

What I've been hearing is that the results haven't been (and, presumably won't be) publically released. What we do know is that he's now being required to use a glass tube and or gauze to do the suctioning instead of his mouth. Hmm.

More info:

Neonatal Genital Herpes Simplex Virus Type 1 Infection After Jewish Ritual Circumcision: Modern Medicine and Religious Tradition

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...ull/114/2/e259

(Pictures-VERY graphic: http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...406150001.jpeg)

New York Times: Fear rabbi gave tots herpes, Probe death of baby after circumcision

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/sto...p-237314c.html

Rabbi probed for circumcised infants' herpes: Baby died from disease after undergoing procedure.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6898403/

Risky Circumcision: Old Jewish practice causes herpes

http://www.usnews.com/usnews/health/.../hb041102c.htm

The Jewish Week: City Risking Babies' Lives With Brit Policy: Health Experts

http://www.thejewishweek.com/news/ne...p3?artid=11539

Jen


----------



## calngavinsmom

Yet again, humaity continues to disgust me.









Tara


----------



## Pandora114

grown man sucking on a baby's penis?

uke


----------

